# another "data error (cyclic redundancy check)"



## stiivi (Jun 22, 2006)

Apologies if this is in wrong section or has been covered before!

I had a prob with my hard drive and had to reformat. The only way i could access my hard disk was to take it from my laptop and put it into pc as a slave. From there i mananged to copy my docs to a dvd, just to be sure i copied it twice!. So i put my laptop back together and after re installing windows xp, se. I tried to copy my files back from the dvds. Some files copy and some dont........the same with the second dvd......although with different files. I get message
data error, cyclic redundancy. So i have 2 dvd,s with important info on which i cannot retrieve. I have tried it in two other pc's without success. It appears the files are there, just not readable. I have also downloaded and tried a prog called cdcheck.......without luck...........
before i give up...........is there anything else out there???
many thanks in advance for help


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but i think your files are lost.

Cyclic redundancy check errors normally occur with damaged or faulty discs.
This could have occured during the burning process, in transit or could have just been duds fresh from the factory.

There are programs out there that can, to an extent, recall lost or damaged data on discs and save them as image files, my personal favourite being a freeware program called ISOBuster. But such programs have their limits and can only usually recall fragments of what was lost.

I guess this is why External hard drives and USB drives have become so popular...


----------



## zboing (May 16, 2007)

Tiber Septim said:


> I guess this is why External hard drives and USB drives have become so popular...


Sometimes the USB drives too:

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>format I: /fs:fat32 /u
Insert new disk for drive I:
and press ENTER when ready...
The type of the file system is FAT32.
Verifying 4063M
Invalid media or Track 0 bad - disk unusable.

And it was my brand new USB flash, now i can throw it away ...:upset:


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

stiivi, please don't take this the wrong way........
didn't you copy your docs to the desktop hard drive first before burning them to dvd? one copy in the hard drive and one copy to the dvd would certainly be safer than 2 dvd copies! i know it won't help this time but perhaps next time.


----------

